# 2001 Nissan sentra 2.0 flywheel question



## internoshed (Jun 14, 2007)

i have a 2001 nissan sentra 2.0 flywheel. i bought a whole performance clutch kit with flywheel. thing is i need to know how many teeth do the old flywheel have. does anyone know?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Find a frendly dealer parts man that has a flywheel ring gear in stock and will let you come in and count the teeth.

PHATG20 is down right now so I can't see a user manual, but worse case, remove whatever cover plate there is and manually count the teeth while someone turns the motor for you.


----------

